# What do you lose not buying directly from HGVC?



## WJ2005 (Sep 8, 2018)

So we have been in Myrtle beach @ Ocean 22 and ended up going for the timeshare preview. We are interested but not for the price of $30k or whatever it is lol. 

So I started looking and have found some for sale even ones not for MB for much much less and in some cases maybe 5-10% of what they want directly. 

Going this route what do you end up losing? Also if you buy more then 1 can you combine the points into 1 account or no?


----------



## dayooper (Sep 8, 2018)

Points bought through resale don’t qualify for elite status. Many would say that it’s not worth the added cost of buying 14,000 points plus from HGVC. Here is a link to the elite benefits. That’s it. Resale owners get the same rights and benefits as any other member. They can book in the time frame, book the same rooms and get the same points. The points will all be in the same account.


----------



## WJ2005 (Sep 8, 2018)

So everything else is the same but you just don’t qualify for elite status with them... and that also goes with Hilton honors status?


----------



## GT75 (Sep 8, 2018)

WJ2005 said:


> Going this route what do you end up losing?



Won't qualify for elite status.



WJ2005 said:


> Also if you buy more then 1 can you combine the points into 1 account or no?



yes, one account as long as they are both titled in the same name(s)


----------



## WJ2005 (Sep 8, 2018)

GT75 said:


> Won't qualify for elite status.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, one account as long as they are both titled in the same name(s)



So is elite status worth $25k+? Lol


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 8, 2018)

WJ2005 said:


> So is elite status worth $25k+?



Perhaps...
If you must have a special key to your unit, a few meager discounts on fees,
and want to lord it over the non-elites (a/k/a unwashed masses).

The sales weasels will say that you won't get this or that -- none of it's true.
_How do you know a TS salesperson is lying? ... Their lips are moving._

Aside from the Sales Division, HGVC treats it's owners well & resale owners just as well.
Their service-center is helpful+friendly, and system so flexible, it takes time to learning.
.


----------



## magmue (Sep 8, 2018)

> Going this route what do you end up losing?


No bonus points



> if you buy more then 1 can you combine the points into 1 account or no?


Yes, but each unit has its own maintenance fees that are additive. In some cases, it makes more sense to buy one bigger (higher up-front cost but more points) unit with one MF.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 8, 2018)

WJ2005 said:


> So is elite status worth $25k+? Lol


Actually, by the time you purchase 14,000 points direct from HGVC (the minimum for the first level of Elite), then you have probably spent closer to $50K more vs. resale.  And for that $50K, you get $10 off reservation fees and 10% off Open Season cash rentals (plus a few more perks, but nothing worth any real $$).  Doesn't sound like a good ROI to me! LOL!

Now, before you call me a hypocrite after looking at my profile and seeing that I, indeed, do have Elite status, I actually bought all three of my weeks resale.  There used to be some loopholes that allowed resales in certain circumstances to count toward Elite status, so I always say I have Elite _by accident_.  While we do enjoy a few little perks, no way would I have ever spent even an extra $1K for Elite, IMO.

Kurt


----------



## Maverick1963 (Sep 9, 2018)

I don't live in US.  So may not be meaningful enough.  But I bought resale of 7,000 pt Flamingo in 2006 and have not yet visited Las Vegas.
Our son was 9 years old then.  We had a family vacation in Hawaii almost every year until he became busy with his study.  Last year, I went to Oahu with my wife, but mostly these several years, I am visiting the island by myself.  Without HGVC, I could not afford a week stay in a SUITE ROOM for my solo vacation.  This year and next year, some of the points have been spent for our son, who wants to go to Hawaii with his friends at University.  I am managing to get two weeks of reservation a year by saving for future and booking gold season.  The purchase of one resale HGVC week enriched our vacation over the years.  That's for sure.


----------



## WJ2005 (Sep 9, 2018)

So another question... if you buy a ts for a location but want to use the points at a different one does it end up costing you more at that other location vs what a owner at that location spends (points)?


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 9, 2018)

WJ2005 said:


> So I started looking and have found some for sale even ones not for MB for much much less and in some cases maybe 5-10% of what they want directly.



Definitely shop around. You should be able to do better than 5 to 10% 

From http://judikoz.com/Search.aspx


----------



## dayooper (Sep 9, 2018)

WJ2005 said:


> So another question... if you buy a ts for a location but want to use the points at a different one does it end up costing you more at that other location vs what a owner at that location spends (points)?



There is a $59 booking fee for any club booking. The thing is the only way you avoid that is if you reserve a full week in your home season and deeded unit. Even owners who book their home resort outside of their deeded unit size and season pay the fee.


----------



## WJ2005 (Sep 9, 2018)

dayooper said:


> There is a $59 booking fee for any club booking. The thing is the only way you avoid that is if you reserve a full week in your home season and deeded unit. Even owners who book their home resort outside of their deeded unit size and season pay the fee.


So other then fees the cost (number of points) is the same for an owner at that location & someone that is a owner at a different property


----------



## tombanjo (Sep 9, 2018)

There are different reservation "windows". Your home resort gives you priority over non-owners at that resort. There are several layers of reservation windows, but bottom line, the owners at a particular resort have guaranteed, their deeded week, and if traded, better options at same resort, before other club members. So if you buy Las Vegas in July, finding a ski resort in December might not be so easy, but still possible.

Buying resale or not does not change your ability to make reservations.

https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/club-membership/membership-options


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 9, 2018)

Each location has a point chart. Some locations cost more points than others.

For example: In Orlando, some of the rooms at HGVC Parc Soleil have higher point requirements than HGVC SeaWorld and HGVC Tuscany resorts.

You can find the HGVC point charts here -  https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort
_NOTE: The point chart are listed below the room descriptions.



 

_


----------



## dayooper (Sep 9, 2018)

WJ2005 said:


> So other then fees that cost (number of points) is the same for an owner at that location & someone that is a owner at a different property



Yes, it’s why many people purchase in Vegas. The maintenance fees are lower there so you pay less for your points. The 2018 MF’s at the Flamingo were $1011. The Las Vegas Boulevard MF’s were around $900. Some places were upwards of $1400 - $1500 a year. All for the same 7000 point, 2 bedroom platinum unit.

Now, if you want a specific week at a specific resort that’s hard to get, you may want the the home week reservation time (you can book 12 months ahead instead of 9 months). But otherwise, there really is no difference.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 9, 2018)

tombanjo said:


> better options at same resort, before other club members.



This is only true for "by Hilton Club" and isn't true for HGVC.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 9, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Actually, by the time you purchase 14,000 points direct from HGVC (the minimum for the first level of Elite), then you have probably spent closer to $50K more vs. resale.  And for that $50K, you get $10 off reservation fees and 10% off Open Season cash rentals (plus a few more perks, but nothing worth any real $$).  Doesn't sound like a good ROI to me! LOL!
> 
> Now, before you call me a hypocrite after looking at my profile and seeing that I, indeed, do have Elite status, I actually bought all three of my weeks resale.  There used to be some loopholes that allowed resales in certain circumstances to count toward Elite status, so I always say I have Elite _by accident_.  While we do enjoy a few little perks, no way would I have ever spent even an extra $1K for Elite, IMO.
> 
> Kurt



I believe you still still can get elite status  buying resale at Craigendarroach in Scotland. They are generally on the inexpensive side and presently have some of the lowest MF’s out there. The big issue is it fluctuates with the value of the Sterling Pound compared to the US Dollar.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 9, 2018)

tombanjo said:


> ...[T]he owners at a particular resort have guaranteed, their deeded week, and if traded, better options at same resort, before other club members...



Not eggsactly.
The exclusive Home-Week window is not a guarantee for a deeded-week.
Rather, it's a leg-up booking a similar unit in your season. HW's are limited.
It must be for one-week in the same season, size+type as what you own.

Booking a home resort in any other way does not give you better options
than other members who are also booking "club" reservations.

Also, you'll prolly never know where your deeded week is within the resort.
Deed #'s do not match the numbers on the door, only the size+type unit.
.
.


----------



## brp (Sep 9, 2018)

*What do you lose not buying directly from HGVC?*

Debt, and the realization of having made a mistake.

Cheers.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 10, 2018)

brp

Are you saying you can save some huge dollars buying resell?


----------



## brp (Sep 10, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> brp
> 
> Are you saying you can save some huge dollars buying resell?



Quite possibly, @pedro47. Quite possibly.

Cheers.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2018)

I don't own Hilton, but thank you for all of the information because I have considered it.  I need to get rid of my Shell.  

I talked to Seth Nock a bit about it years ago.  I think it's a no-brainer to buy resale in almost all cases, but with Hilton, it seems to make so little difference, you should never, ever buy directly from Hilton.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 10, 2018)

brp said:


> Quite possibly, @pedro47. Quite possibly.
> 
> Cheers.



Hmmmm . . . I hope someone looks into this resale thing. You might be on to this.


----------



## breezez (Sep 10, 2018)

A lot of tears you would have shed once you realized what you could have purchased your interval for.


----------



## ProdedgySon (Sep 16, 2018)

So my friend just purchased a 3400 point unit for 14k. He was told you can resell the deed back to Hilton for 14k. It appears you can buy used deeds here for much cheaper, is this true? If so, why wouldn't the owners just sell back to Hilton? I'm personally interested in this program as well, are there any downsides to the membership and what price could I expect for a week-two week unit?


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 16, 2018)

ProdedgySon said:


> So my friend just purchased a 3400 point unit for 14k. He was told you can resell the deed back to Hilton for 14k. It appears you can buy used deeds here for much cheaper, is this true? If so, why wouldn't the owners just sell back to Hilton? I'm personally interested in this program as well, are there any downsides to the membership and what price could I expect for a week-two week unit?


First off, remember the golden rule here:  If a salesman's lips are moving, he's most likely lying!

When they tell you that they will purchase a deed back, what they really mean is that they will use the original purchase price (only if you purchase directly from them) as "equity" toward a larger purchase in the future (again, directly from them).  So for example, if you bought a 2200 point starter week from them for $15,000, and at a later time wanted to upgrade to a 7000 point week which they sell for $40,000, you would pay $25,000 for the upgrade ($40K - $15K "equity").

Under no circumstances will they ever buy back a week for the full retail purchase price that you paid.

Kurt


----------



## Panina (Sep 16, 2018)

ProdedgySon said:


> So my friend just purchased a 3400 point unit for 14k. He was told you can resell the deed back to Hilton for 14k. It appears you can buy used deeds here for much cheaper, is this true? If so, why wouldn't the owners just sell back to Hilton? I'm personally interested in this program as well, are there any downsides to the membership and what price could I expect for a week-two week unit?


Hi, welcome to tug.

If your friend is in the legal rescission timeline he can cancel the deal and he should.  You should let him know you found tug and he can get a 3400 point week for almost free and save 14k.  

Hilton will never buy back a week for what you spent.  They only will give you credit towards a larger purchase which costs you lots more money.

Resale is the way to go.  Stick around and learn and you will figure out what is best for you and get it for thousands less, maybe even free, then if you purchased retail.


----------



## ProdedgySon (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks so much for the fast replies everyone, and thabks for the welcome and greetings back. Last question, for me, is, can one get stuck with a program, unwilling to get rid of it and having to pay maintanence fees? It seems unlikely you couldn't find a buyer, just asking. The other question would be, if one was to upgrade, would you simply sell your old program here and buy a new one? I do like the idea of this program, especially RCI here and there as a bonus.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 16, 2018)

ProdedgySon said:


> Thanks so much for the fast replies everyone, and thabks for the welcome and greetings back. Last question, for me, is, can one get stuck with a program, unwilling to get rid of it and having to pay maintanence fees? It seems unlikely you couldn't find a buyer, just asking. The other question would be, if one was to upgrade, would you simply sell your old program here and buy a new one? I do like the idea of this program, especially RCI here and there as a bonus.


The best advise I would give (if you decide HGVC will work for you) is to buy a Platinum week with a low maintenance fee to point ratio.  Most Las Vegas location Platinum weeks are pretty good, but there are other options as well.  When you own a week with a low MF/point ratio, 1) it makes your vacations less costly in the years that you use it, and 2) when you are ready to sell, it has a much higher chance of being worth more and will sell easily.  If you have a Gold or (worse) as Silver week, when selling you won't get much if anything for it and it might even be hard to give away.

The downside is that you will pay more for a Platinum week, but in the long run it will save you money.

Kurt


----------



## dayooper (Sep 16, 2018)

ProdedgySon said:


> Thanks so much for the fast replies everyone, and thabks for the welcome and greetings back. Last question, for me, is, can one get stuck with a program, unwilling to get rid of it and having to pay maintanence fees? It seems unlikely you couldn't find a buyer, just asking. The other question would be, if one was to upgrade, would you simply sell your old program here and buy a new one? I do like the idea of this program, especially RCI here and there as a bonus.



I think I’m reading your question correctly here. You are asking if someone can get stuck with an HGVC timeshare and can’t get rid of it? If this is your question, the the answer is depends on what you buy and how badly you want to get rid of it. If you purchase a platinum unit, then you will probably be able to sell it. Maybe not for what you paid for it, but you should be able to sell it. If you bought a lower season like gold, silver or bronze, you may have to give it away. That being said, there are some timeshares that people can’t even give away. Platinum is always your best bet.


----------



## ProdedgySon (Sep 16, 2018)

Ok, great info and that does help.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 16, 2018)

ProdedgySon said:


> The other question would be, if one was to upgrade, would you simply sell your old program here and buy a new one?



If you want to upgrade, which to me means that you want more points, then that depends on what you currently own.    If you purchased your first unit (for example, 7000 points) wisely, (a platinum with low MFs).     Then, I don't think that you would probably sell that unit, you would just purchase another unit with whatever points that you need.    That is what I have done anyway.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 17, 2018)

If you have a dog of a unit with few points, you may have to give it away.
HGVC will offer to credit their original price against an upgrade from them.
But that would cost you a lot more than giving it away and buying resale.
.


----------



## Finsadbel (Oct 23, 2018)

Hello All,

We are new to both Tug and Timeshares and found this site through hours of research. Thanks to the many people who have posted VALUABLE information so newbies like ourselves can benefit from it!

A few quick questions that we have yet to feel like we have a clear answer to.....

Do Marbrisa resales qualify for the Elite status or same as all others? We know it seems like just a bunch of fluff that really isn’t worth it, but since we are new- everything is interesting!

Do Marbrisa resales qualify for the “trade up” program?

And FINALLY, would all other owner perks like “open season”, etc. be available to a Marbrisa resale?

A quick note we have a recently purchased- 5,000 point gold season 2 bedroom at the Marbrisa.

Thanks for all the help! It’s been great reading all the conversations so far!!!

JB


----------



## dayooper (Oct 23, 2018)

Finsadbel said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We are new to both Tug and Timeshares and found this site through hours of research. Thanks to the many people who have posted VALUABLE information so newbies like ourselves can benefit from it!
> 
> ...



Do MarBrisa resale’s count toward elite? Pretty sure that answer is no. The only resale’s I know of that count are The Scotland properties and a couple of the SW Florida affiliates. 

Do MarBrisa count toward trade up’s? Not sure, but why would you? You would be paying developer prices and not getting your monies worth. 

Owner perks? Yes, MarBrisa owners have the same perks as any other non elite owner. Open season, RCI portal and such. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Finsadbel (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! 

You’re right! We wouldn’t....... just super new to us and excited to know all there is to know.  Thanks for the super fast reply!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 24, 2018)

One clarification on gaining elite status via affiliate resale.  You have to make the resale purchase from the resort or their agent.  They may or may not be the lowest option.  Just depends on much value you place the perks offered.


----------



## Nomad420 (Oct 24, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't own Hilton, but thank you for all of the information because I have considered it.  I need to get rid of my Shell.
> 
> I talked to Seth Nock a bit about it years ago.  I think it's a no-brainer to buy resale in almost all cases, but with Hilton, it seems to make so little difference, you should never, ever buy directly from Hilton.



To this point someone recently paid probably %15 of the developers price (Hilton) in NYC and it cleared ROFR!   To me this is kind of a good news bad news situation.  The good news is you can buy resale cheap.  The bad news is if you are already an owner it shows you what Hilton thinks of the value of its properties.


----------



## brp (Oct 24, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> To this point someone recently paid probably %15 of the developers price (Hilton) in NYC and it cleared ROFR!   To me this is kind of a good news bad news situation.  The good news is you can buy resale cheap.  The bad news is if you are already an owner it shows you what Hilton thinks of the value of its properties.



I'm sure that this 15% purchase has happened, but it's certainly not the norm for NYC properties. It is certainly less than developer price, but rarely 15% from what I've seen.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 24, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> To this point someone recently paid probably %15 of the developers price (Hilton) in NYC and it cleared ROFR!   To me this is kind of a good news bad news situation.  The good news is you can buy resale cheap.  The bad news is if you are already an owner it shows you what Hilton thinks of the value of its properties.



Which NYC sale are you referring to?


----------



## Nomad420 (Oct 24, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Which NYC sale are you referring to?


I thought you were even involved in that string of posts.  Let me look it was just a couple of weeks ago.  Some guy I thought bought at a crazy low price at one of the NYC properties.  As I recall many people were surprised he would clear ROFR and he did.  Do I have the city wrong?


----------



## sarakimou (Oct 25, 2018)

Glad I found this thread! I’m still in my recission period. I actually discussed resale with my sales guy, and he said that all you get when you buy resale is the deeded week at the home resort — so if you buy Flamingo week 32, that’s all you’re entitled to with a resale deed. 

I signed on because I’m an avid (and flexible) traveler and I wanted to be able to add bigger family trips to the agenda, so the RCI point exchange was a huge draw. I got 7,000 odd year points, with 17,000 signup bonus points, for $25k. 

Obviously I can get comparable points for cheaper, but I just want to verify before I rescind that you resale owners have successfully traded into RCI, rolled over points, banked them into HHonors, etc. — literally everything I was sold, except for the Elite Status thing?

I know I know, the salesman’s lips were moving, but I also verified those limitations with the very knowledgeable-seeming supervisor of customer service who I chatted with at contract time, and he said that yes all you get with a resale deed is what’s on the deed, the rest of the system is cut off to you. So I want to make reeeeally sure he’s wrong before I rescind.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 25, 2018)

sarakimou said:


> Glad I found this thread! I’m still in my recission period. I actually discussed resale with my sales guy, and he said that all you get when you buy resale is the deeded week at the home resort — so if you buy Flamingo week 32, that’s all you’re entitled to with a resale deed.
> 
> I signed on because I’m an avid (and flexible) traveler and I wanted to be able to add bigger family trips to the agenda, so the RCI point exchange was a huge draw. I got 7,000 odd year points, with 17,000 signup bonus points, for $25k.
> 
> ...



Rescind, you were lied to.

Resale has all the same perks except points counting toward Elite status.

I purchased twice as many points every year for half what you paid retail.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panina (Oct 25, 2018)

sarakimou said:


> Glad I found this thread! I’m still in my recission period. I actually discussed resale with my sales guy, and he said that all you get when you buy resale is the deeded week at the home resort — so if you buy Flamingo week 32, that’s all you’re entitled to with a resale deed.
> 
> I signed on because I’m an avid (and flexible) traveler and I wanted to be able to add bigger family trips to the agenda, so the RCI point exchange was a huge draw. I got 7,000 odd year points, with 17,000 signup bonus points, for $25k.
> 
> ...


Recind....Welcome to tug.  Congratulations you found us in fine to save at least over $20,000.


----------



## sarakimou (Oct 25, 2018)

Y’all are priceless. Fedexing my recission tomorrow.


----------



## brp (Oct 26, 2018)

sarakimou said:


> Y’all are priceless. Fedexing my recission tomorrow.



Not priceless at all. Once you buy resale, you'll be able to figure out exactly how much we saved you 

Welcome to the enlightened!

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 26, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Which NYC sale are you referring to?



I think @Nomad420  referring to The Residences rofr.net entry of $10,001. I think @JohnPaul is mostly right in that the ROFR setup wasn't in place yet. You can't purchase back a unit when the process isn't in place yet. I also think many of the low priced units are also going through because the postcard companies and eBay sellers are using the upfront fees in the final purchase price. Maybe not with this particular purchase though.

Here's the link to the post: My Sales Presentation (aka Owner Update)


----------



## dayooper (Oct 26, 2018)

sarakimou said:


> Glad I found this thread! I’m still in my recission period. I actually discussed resale with my sales guy, and he said that all you get when you buy resale is the deeded week at the home resort — so if you buy Flamingo week 32, that’s all you’re entitled to with a resale deed.
> 
> I signed on because I’m an avid (and flexible) traveler and I wanted to be able to add bigger family trips to the agenda, so the RCI point exchange was a huge draw. I got 7,000 odd year points, with 17,000 signup bonus points, for $25k.
> 
> ...



Just as an FYI, my Flamingo deed has no week listed on it. It was bought resale and HGVC accepted it.


----------



## Nomad420 (Nov 2, 2018)

dayooper said:


> I think @Nomad420  referring to The Residences rofr.net entry of $10,001. I think @JohnPaul is mostly right in that the ROFR setup wasn't in place yet. You can't purchase back a unit when the process isn't in place yet. I also think many of the low priced units are also going through because the postcard companies and eBay sellers are using the upfront fees in the final purchase price. Maybe not with this particular purchase though.
> 
> Here's the link to the post: My Sales Presentation (aka Owner Update)


Yes that was the unit I was referring to in the The Residences thank you.  So the ROFR process was not / has not been set up yet for The Residences?  Either way if I see the same deal for $10K I'll take a run at it for sure.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 2, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> Yes that was the unit I was referring to in the The Residences thank you.  So the ROFR process was not / has not been set up yet for The Residences?  Either way if I see the same deal for $10K I'll take a run at it for sure.



This sale executed prior to the official opening of the Residences in June 2018.  I would expect that ROFR would now be in effect given the property is open, however you have little to lose by trying.

(I am putting aside $ for the next downturn...)


----------



## Nomad420 (Nov 2, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> This sale executed prior to the official opening of the Residences in June 2018.  I would expect that ROFR would now be in effect given the property is open, however you can always try.


Luck purchase I guess.  So not knowing the details of the sale it sounds like someone bought it pre construction/opening and immediately dumped it.  I believe he said it was initially listed on eBay.


----------

